# ISTA+ can not connect to database



## remi.berg2 (Jun 22, 2016)

After reinstall of Windows I have problems with ISTA+.
Error message that says one or more of the database couldt not be accessed, DSS #0046632EN
In the version tab I am missing Data.

Windows and ISTA is reinstalled several times.
The files I have used worked befor the reinstall.
I have tried two different ISTA version.
Both sql and pzds folders have read and write rights.

Does anyone have a solution to get this to work again?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

You are either missing a prerequisite software or you selected language for which you do not have SQLiteDB's.

see guide

Data should read something like R4.01.20



http://imgur.com/0ev2cRc


----------



## remi.berg2 (Jun 22, 2016)

Thenk you for your answer.

I know what it should say, but I can not figure out witch files that makes this.

I have followed that guide several times, but I will check again to see if I missed something.

I have reinstalled Windows several times and also tried different versions of ISTA+ with same error.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

remi.berg2 said:


> Thenk you for your answer.
> 
> I know what it should say, but I can not figure out witch files that makes this.
> 
> ...


Assuming you're running a 64 bit OS, check your registry key [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\BMWGroup\ISPI\ISTA]

and see if you have the following:
"DataVersion"="4.04.20"

If not, add it.


----------



## remi.berg2 (Jun 22, 2016)

I am running Win 7 32bit


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

remi.berg2 said:


> I am running Win 7 32bit


In that case:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\BMWGroup\ISPI\ISTA]
"DataVersion"="4.04.20"


----------



## regix (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello,
maybe can sommone help whit this problem?

How change language? Were?

All other programs working, istap works ok

Thanks for answer


----------

